
How to Instill False Memories - georgecmu
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/guest-blog/2013/02/19/how-to-instill-false-memories/
======
tokenadult
Upvoted in the hope that the advice will not be followed, but rather will
serve as a warning to all of us not to trust our memories too much.

